# Overgrown Bill!!!! (quail)



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

How can I cure this??? Please, I need help urgently. He isn't eating or drinking and he is grossly underweight.


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't hesitate to hand feed it. Baby parrot food will do. It's 5 bucks for a bag at petco. Not sure where you are from but any local bird store will clip its beak for you. DON'T try it yourself.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The reason that ggoss1 says you must not try to trim it yourself is that it is very easy to cause a heavybleed. It has happened to me. It is very dangerous for birds because they don't have as much blood as we do.

If you can' tfind someone to help trim it then you can file it down, this takes time by hand but there are little battery run manucure sets that can be used.

Is the overgrown part of the beak blck or is it transparent?

If it has not been eating and drinking then please follow the instructions on the thread before trying to feed it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------

